

Should the “Best and Brightest” Go into Finance? - rawland
http://priceonomics.com/should-the-best-and-brightest-go-into-finance

======
madetech
IMO - the 'best and brightest' people should focus on making things, fixing
real problems and generally doing good. If they make lots of money whilst
doing this, then good on them.

There have been some interesting startups emerge in Finance Services, which
look to be doing real good, but for the most part, it currently seems to be
full of people skimming of the top to make a quick buck.

